# Coat Color



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone could speculate on what color my two goaties are. I think Dulce de Leche is chamoisee maybe. But I am not sure at all about Honeysuckle. So here are pictures of both! Hard to take pictures of moving targets, but hopefully they work!

Dulce de Leche


















Honeysuckle


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Don't quote me on this, but Dulce looks like a very light buckskin. In the first picture her front quarters look darker than her back, which I think is a classic buckskin skin, along with the facial markings. You might be able to get away with just labeling her as "swiss marked" lol

As for Honey, I'd personally call her a dappled cream or broken pied? I think thats what they call her color.

Either way, they are both just precious! I love their names and their coloring! Welcome to the site!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Take a look at this website: http://www.nigeriandwarfcolors.weebly.com/

The first one you could consider red buckskin. The second is gold and white or gold with abundant/scattered white or white overlay.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Kylee I was JUST looking for your site. lol. You beat me to it. Not to spam haha


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I agree with everyone. It does look like Dulce has a cape on her shoulders it is just very, very pale to the point of being invisible in those photos but I get this feeling the bright sun shining on her coat is helping to dilute it further.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

KW Farms said:


> Take a look at this website: http://www.nigeriandwarfcolors.weebly.com/
> 
> The first one you could consider red buckskin. The second is gold and white or gold with abundant/scattered white or white overlay.


Yep! I agree with the colors and love Kylees site for reference.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ agreed! :wink:


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Red buckskin, now that I compare that to website KW Farms gave (your website? Cool!), definitely is what Dulce de Leche is. Unless her cape darkens up as she ages! The cape is a lot more visible out of the sunlight, like when she was bouncing around the kitchen this morning! 

So with goats who have white color (even a lot of it), is the actual color, such as gold, considered the primary one? 

Thank you all for the help! I wanted to make sure I had correct terms regarding their looks when it came to registering them.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

White is not a color...it's the absence of color. Your base color on Honeysuckle is gold. :thumb:


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

That is great to know, thanks!


----------

